
AI Body Scanners Could Solve the Worst Thing About Airports - ohjeez
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/oct/25/airport-body-scanner-artificial-intelligence
======
lawless123
Will probably just have discrimination unintentionally built in like so man y
other machines.

